# Sony Vegas Pro 11 Rendering problem



## babemilena (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi. I don't know where to post this question but I'm hoping somebody could help me out. 
I just recently got sony vegas pro 11 and I have started making youtube videos. My video is around 13 minutes long and it takes way too long to render so I cancel it. Then I tried rendering a small part of the video, 30 seconds, and it still takes ages. My rendering properties where at 720p and then I changed it to 420p but it still took ages to render. 
When I use adobe premier pro to render my videos, they render in a short amount of time but not so good quality. I stopped using premier pro because I prefer vegas.
I have read on other post that this may be a problem with my ram or memory. 
My pc system is:
Windows 8
Lenovo
AMD E-300 APU with Radeon HD graphics 1.30 gHz
RAM 4.00gb
64-bit operating system

I want to find out what is the problem with the rendering? My pc or sony vegas? Also, if it is the pc how can I upgrade it to be faster/more ram
Thanks


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Rendering is processor intensive. Ideally you want a good CPU, multithreaded app and a 'reasonable' graphics card, I don't think memory is too important as long as you have reasonable amount. The last time I tried this I had a core2 quad and 4gb ram (a warp speed system at the time) and it was too slow to be of any use. I was so heartbroken I've nerver done it since. I don't know about your system, but I would use some benchmark software like Furmark to find where your system performance is. At least this will give you some indication of what you 'should' be getting and what is possible given your system specification.


----------

